# APC - Australian Potash



## System (19 December 2011)

Goldphyre Resources Limited (GPH) is a gold exploration company with strategic ground holdings in the Leonora/Laverton region and Higginsville region in Western Australia. It has acquired 100% of 9 granted tenements over four projects which it considers prospective and underexplored. The tenements form 4 projects – Lake Wells, Yamarna, Mailman Hill and Island View.

The Company's initial primary exploration focus will be on systematically evaluating these projects for gold, along with other commodities including base metals, uranium and platinum group elements (PGE).

http://www.goldphyreresources.com.au


----------



## springhill (20 June 2012)

*Re: GPH - Goldphyre Resources*

No posts on GPH since the thread start.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120620/pdf/426y0qbwkf5zw2.pdf

They have recently completed RC drilling at Lake Wells Project and Mailman Hill Project.
GPH also has the Yarmarna Project and Island View Project.

Only 26.7m shares on issue with 20.3m 20c oppies expiring 30 June 2015.
Should have $2.3m on hand at end of this quarter.

May be worth shortlisting for those drill results.


----------



## springhill (29 June 2012)

*Re: GPH - Goldphyre Resources*

FURTHER RESULTS RECEIVED FOR RECONNAISSANCE DRILLING AT LAKE WELLS PROJECT
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120629/pdf/427431f0rfjwh2.pdf

- Composite drill results received for a further 46 drill holes from the first pass Rotary Air Blast (RAB)/Air core (AC) drill program on Lake Wells tenement E38/2505
- Elevated gold and Platinum Group Elements (PGE) values recorded in wide-spaced drilling
- Further AC drilling planned
- Results pending for 22 holes


----------



## springhill (3 July 2012)

*Re: GPH - Goldphyre Resources*

GOLDPHYRE RESOURCES LIMITED RECEIVES FIRST RESULTS FROM REVERSE CIRCULATION DRILLING AT MAILMAN HILL PROJECT
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120703/pdf/4276t2ydbwg9fs.pdf

- Drill results received for 14 Reverse Circulation (RC) drill holes completed at the Iron Tank prospect, Mailman Hill Project
- Encouraging 4m composite broad gold anomalies up to 570 ppb Au at Iron Tank Prospect
- Results pending for 3 Reverse Circulation (RC) holes completed at the Venus Prospect

The RC drill program at the Iron Tank Prospect recorded additional broad, anomalous gold zones with a best result of 12 metres @ 366 ppb gold from 52 metres (including 4 metres @ 570 ppb gold from 56 metres). The composite gold results are of a similar order of magnitude to the broad gold anomaly (28m @ 0.50 g/t Au from 17m) in historic RC hole ITRC001 (Iron Tank Prospect), located in the western part of E37/990


----------



## springhill (5 July 2012)

*Re: GPH - Goldphyre Resources*

GPH up 93% today to 13.5c, but only on 5000 volume. Buyers and sellers both virtually non-existant. Only buyer @ 7c and first seller at 13.5c.
Could be really interesting to watch if they turn out some decent grades.


----------



## springhill (13 July 2012)

*Re: GPH - Goldphyre Resources*

*GOLDPHYRE RESOURCES LIMITED RECEIVES FURTHER RESULTS FROM DRILLING AT LAKE WELLS AND MAILMAN HILL PROJECTS

*
• Final composite drill results received for remaining 23 Air Core (AC) and Rotary Air Blast (RAB) drill holes completed at Lake Wells Project
• Encouraging shallow 4m composite gold anomaly (4m @ 124 ppb Au from 4m) recorded in reconnaissance first pass drilling at Lake Wells
• Followup Air Core (AC) drilling planned
• Composite base-metal drill results received for remaining 3 Reverse Circulation (RC) drill holes completed at Venus Prospect, Mailman Hill Project
• Encouraging anomalous zinc intercept (8m @ 0.24% Zn from 60m) reported in possible gossanous zone at Venus Prospect, Mailman Hill Project

*GOLDPHYRE RESOURCES LIMITED TO COMMENCE DRILLING AT LAKE WELLS PROJECT*
• Reverse Circulation (RC) and Air Core (AC) drilling to commence Monday, 16th July 2012 (Proposed 76 holes for 3,200m)
• High priority drill targets at the Axford Prospect and Yilly Area
• Shallow, historic end-of-hole (EOH) gold anomalies up to 420 ppb gold to be tested along trend and at depth


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

*Re: GPH - Goldphyre Resources*

*GOLDPHYRE RESOURCES LIMITED RECEIVES ENCOURAGING FIRST RESULTS FROM DRILLING AT LAKE WELLS AND FINAL RESULTS FROM MAILMAN HILL PROJECTS*

• Positive gold results received for composite drill results from the first five holes of Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling completed at the Axford Prospect, Lake Wells Project
• Very encouraging 4m composite gold anomalies with a best intercept of 4m @ 1.58 g/t Au from 40m in LGRC003
• Further RC and Air Core (AC) drilling at the Axford Prospect underway
• All composite gold results received for remaining three Reverse Circulation (RC) drill holes from the Venus Prospect, Mailman Hill with no significant gold intercepts recorded (encouraging anomalous zinc intercept of 8m @ 0.24% Zn from 60m reported previously)


----------



## springhill (29 August 2012)

*Re: GPH - Goldphyre Resources*

*SIGNIFICANT GOLD INTERCEPTS INCLUDING AN END OF HOLE INTERCEPT OF 4m @ 4.71 g/t GOLD AT THE AXFORD PROSPECT, LAKE WELLS PROJECT*

• Significant end-of-hole (EOH) gold intercept of 4m @ 4.71 g/t gold from 96m to 100m EOH received along with other encouraging composite and 1m split results from first drill program at the Axford Prospect;
• Other encouraging results include 1m @ 4.51 g/t Au from 41m LGRC003 (1m Reverse Circulation split result) and a best Air-core intercept of 4m @ 1.31 g/t Au from 32m to 36m EOH in LGAC088 (4m composite results);
• Underexplored area with wide-spaced drilling and anomalous gold trends open to the north, west and downdip.


----------



## System (1 December 2016)

On December 1st, 2016, Goldphyre Resources Limited (GPH) changed its name and ASX code to Australian Potash Limited (APC).


----------



## greggles (9 January 2019)

Australian Potash has had a great start to 2019 so far, increasing in price from 7.4c to a high of 10.5c today.

On 28 December the company announced that it has become the first Australian producer of field evaporated sulphate of potash after it delivered three tonnes of potassium rich harvest salts from the Lake Wells pilot evaporation program to its Canning Vale pilot processing plant. The Lake Wells Potash Project is located approximately 500kms northeast of  Kalgoorlie, in Western Australia's Eastern Goldfields.

Managing Director and CEO, Matt  Shackleton had this to say:


> One area of focus for APC’s project team over the past 12 months has been to develop and refine the site evaporation model. Understanding the chemistry of the salts that are produced through the natural evaporation cycle is crucial to planning both the commercial scale development and SOP processing strategies.
> 
> We are delighted to reach this important milestone in our development plans. In January 2019, we plan to produce Australia's first field evaporated sulphate of potash, which will be of enormous value to APC and our MOU off-take partners, as we will be able to detail the chemical composition of the SOP we can produce.
> 
> ...




Thanks Matt. Interesting stuff. I'll be watching how 2019 plays out for APC.


----------



## barney (16 January 2019)

Nice recent move Greg … currently in consolidation mode chart wise but looks pretty healthy!


----------



## Ann (14 June 2019)

*Australian Potash hits thickest basal sand intersection to date at Lake Wells sulphate of potash project*

_Exploration company Australian Potash (ASX: APC) has inched closer to defining a JORC reserve estimate for its Lake Wells sulphate of potash (SOP) project in Western Australia, making its thickest intersection of basal sands to date while drilling two production bores at the site.

The company confirmed this week it had hit the wide, high-yielding intersection and encountered indicative flow rates above project requirements of 15 litres per second during a production well development program which forms the last schedule of work for reserve estimate preparation and a definitive feasibility study.

The second bore was developed through 62m of basal sands in a deep palaeochannel and has been cased at 175.5m, making it the deepest production well developed to date at Lake Wells. More..._


----------



## Ann (15 June 2019)

This had a big price jump over the last couple of days related to the previous post. Just thought I would have a look at the chart. I chucked a few lines over it to see if they offer any future support/resistance.


----------



## basilio (23 November 2020)

APC is moving quickly to commercial production of it's extensive potash sulphate mining operations.

They have also secured off takes agreements for all their expected production.  Plans and approvals in place for production by 2023. No debt.  $8m cash in hand just raised a couple of weeks ago.  For a mining speccy I think it offers a good value punt.



			https://www.australianpotash.com.au/site/PDF/b5d827f0-8e96-4ff2-b6d0-f6fcb06d47a4/FEEDInvestorPresentation
		



			https://www.australianpotash.com.au/site/PDF/614abbca-0a4e-4aff-a07b-cdb0f47a92f3/EurozHartleysResearchUpdate
		


I hold.


----------



## basilio (23 November 2020)

Share chart


----------



## frugal.rock (9 February 2021)

An apparent popular commodity somewhat in a heating up phase.
Move over SO4....


----------



## basilio (9 February 2021)

APC just released a report on its Sulphate of Potash product .
Main points

Product certified for organic use. Opens new high value markets
Testing indicates a premium quality product.  Again commands a higher price
Testing also shows the product is well granulated which improves handling and logistics. Again a higher premium.
Excellent detailed report.  Already having an impact on the market and I think when fully digested will improve the perceived value of APC


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02339306-6A1019476?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (9 April 2021)

They are doing more than just Potash.

They have just identified Massive Nickel Sulpide targets at their Laverton Downs Project. A way to go obviously but it won't do their SP any harm.








						APC share price and company information for ASX:APC
					

View today’s APC share price, options, bonds, hybrids and warrants. View announcements, advanced pricing charts, trading status, fundamentals, dividend information, peer analysis and key company information.




					www2.asx.com.au


----------



## basilio (9 April 2021)

basilio said:


> They are doing more than just Potash.
> 
> They have just identified Massive Nickel Sulpide targets at their Laverton Downs Project. A way to go obviously but it won't do their SP any harm.
> 
> ...




Very narrow window of  trading opportunity there. 
Opened at 19.5.  Jumped to 25c within 1m 45 sec and then fell off the proverbial cliff in the next  15min.


----------



## basilio (31 May 2021)

Starting to move on last months discovery of massive sulphides.  Be interesting see how long it takes to files reports.

*Multi Hole Diamond Drilling Program to Commence Targeting Massive Nickel Sulphide Mineralisation*

 • Diamond drill hole program targeting massive nickel sulphide mineralisation set to commence this week at Laverton Downs Project 
• Priority targets determined by modelling of VTEM geophysical data
 • Geochemistry identifies fertile ultramafic rock adjacent to target


               Multi Hole Diamond Drilling Program to Commence


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 October 2021)

Australian Potash has tapped Shaw and Partners and Canaccord Genuity for an $8 million placement.

The offer was *8¢ per share,* a hefty 30.4 per cent discount to the last close of 11.5¢ per share.

The raise was split into two tranches, with the second tranche (3 per cent of the total offer) needing approval at Australian Potash’s annual general meeting in December. The company also plans to raise up to $2 million via a *share purchase plan*.

It plans to use the combined $11 million to $13 million to advance its Lake Wells suphate of potash project through to final investment decision target for the first quarter’s end next year. It will put the money towards borefield drilling and test pumping, earthworks and site-based expenditure at Lake Wells, and for working capital.

Australian Potash had $3 million in cash at September end.

Australian Potash has previously advised the market of a pre-tax NPV of $415 million for Lake Wells.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 November 2021)

another deeply discounted slaking of thirst

Australian Potash Limited is pleased to announce that it has received firm commitments to raise approximately A$12.0 million via a two tranche placement at an issue price *of A$0.08* per share

A$12.0 million firm commitment received in a two-tranche placement at A$0.08 per share 
Proceeds used to advance the Lake Wells Sulphate of Potash Project focusing on continued bore development and de-risking Final Investment Decision, earthworks and working capital 
The first tranche of the placement to be completed utilising existing placement capacity under ASX Listing Rule 7.1, raising A$7.8 million, with the second tranche raising A$4.2 million subject to shareholder approval at the AGM to be held on Wednesday, 15 December 2021 
A *Share Purchase Plan *will be offered to existing eligible shareholders to raise up to A$2.0 million, subject to shareholder approval


----------



## frugal.rock (5 April 2022)

Short term chart ticks my boxes...
Market depth looking a little spongy or porous on the down side though. 🤔


----------

